# Welche TV-Karte?



## RA_V_EN (8. Februar 2012)

Hi,

da ich keine Thread zu dem Thema gefunden habe, hab' ich einfach einen eröffnet:

Ich suche eine TV-Karte für meinen Computer und da ich mich in diesem Gebiet (also TV-Karten ) nicht so gut aus kenne wollte ich hier mal nachfragen!

Voraussetzungen:


PCIe (main Maiboard hat nur PCIe-Slots)
2 Tuner (oder zwei einelne Karten wenn das geht)
DVB-S(2)
HDTV
min. 1 CI-Slot
*Danke im voraus!*


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2012)

Scheinbar gibt es keine für PCIe UND mit CI-Slot: PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern mit Schnittstelle: PCIe, Tuner: DVB-S | Geizhals.at Deutschland    aber evlt. kann man ja für eine der Karten nen CI-Slot nachrüsten per Zusatz-Bracket oder so? 

Diese hier hätten auch noch HDTV: PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern mit Schnittstelle: PCIe, Tuner: DVB-S, Besonderheiten: HDTV | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und hier noch zusätzlich TwinTuner: PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern mit Schnittstelle: PCIe, Tuner: DVB-S, Besonderheiten: HDTV/TwinTuner | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Da siehst Du, dass es natürlich immer schwieriger wird...


----------



## SlowRider (9. Februar 2012)

Du schreibst du brauchst einen CI-Slot (sicher CI nicht CI+?).
Welche Programm möchtest du empfangen?

Ich würde dir Digital Devices empfehlen:
- hat 2 Tuner
- aufrüstbar bis zu 8 Tunern (wenn es mal nötig ist)
- ein CI Interface kann von allen Tunern gleichzeitig genutzt werden

Schau mal im DVB-Shop dich um.

Oder schau dir mal die Mystique Satix -S2 V3 an.


----------



## RA_V_EN (9. Februar 2012)

> aber evlt. kann man ja für eine der Karten nen CI-Slot nachrüsten per Zusatz-Bracket oder so?


...ich habe min. 3 Slots frei. 



> Du schreibst du brauchst einen CI-Slot (sicher CI nicht CI+?).
> Welche Programm möchtest du empfangen?


Ich habe momentan eine ORF-Karte in meinem Digitalreceiver drin (bin Österreicher), also werde  ich erstmal nur CI brauchen, aber in der Zukunft wird man ja wahrscheinlich nur noch CI+ verwenden können?
...und die Digital Devices und Mystique Satix -S2 V3 sehen interessant aus, ich werde mich mal in diesem Shop umsehen, danke!

Aja Preislimit gibts mal vorerst nicht! (Es sollte aber trotzdem im Rahmen bleiben. (keine 700€ oder so...))


----------



## Murxwitz (9. Februar 2012)

ich empfehle auch die Digital Devices (Herstellershop)
sind halt recht teuer, aber was man so liest auch die besten
hab selbst eine (Cine s2 V6) kann sie aber noch nicht testen, das Wetter verhindert das Schüsselaufhängen.....
und bei den DD Karten geht auch Unicable (treiberseitig) falls du es brauchst
und mehrere Dekodierungen mit einem CAM

wegen CI+: ich glaube kaum, dass es da was fürn PC geben wird, da ließen sich die Einschränkungen nur schwer umsetzen


----------



## RA_V_EN (9. Februar 2012)

Nach dem ich das System von Digital Devices langsam verstanden  habe würde meine Kombi ca. so aussehen:

Cine S2 V6 + CI Modul/Octopus CI

Wobei ich ein paar Fragen hätte: 


Was ist Aufzeichnung im H.264 Format?
Was ist DiSEqC 2.0 Unterstützung?
Was bedeutet Aufzeichnung im MPEG-2 Format? (Kann ich damit auf die HDD Filme aufnehmen?)
Was ist Unicable?
Hat die Karte auch eine der Folgenden Funktionen: DVR (Was ist das?), Timeshift (Was ist das?), EPG (Was ist das?), Teletext, Fernbedienung (bzw. Kann man es mit einer Bedienen?) , VDR (Was ist das?)
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Cine S2 V6 und Mystique SaTiX-S2 V3 Dual?
Ich weiß das sind viele Fragen  aber ich wäre ecuh sehr verbunden, wenn ihr mir es erklären könntet. (Die Erklärungen auf Wikipedia sind nicht grade die besten.)


Danke!!


----------



## Murxwitz (9. Februar 2012)

beim Oktopus CI bräuchtest du diese Karte dazu
h.264/MPEG-2 sind Videocodecs (nicht 100% sicher: DVB-S(SD): MPEG-2 und DVB-S2(HD) ist H.264)
DiSEqC hat mit der Ansteuerung von mehreren LNB zutun
Unicable ist für mehrere Receiver an einer Leitung (mit vollem Programmumfang)


Timeshift: zeitversetztes Fernsehen
EPG: elektronischer Programmführer ("Fernsehzeitung" wann kommt was)
DVR: digitaler Videorekorder: aufnehmen
-das kann die Karte, wenn die Software es unterstützt, ebenso Teletext
Fernbediehnung liegt auch an der Software, für den WindowsMediaCenter gibst genügend ich empfehle aber DVB-Viewer (kann das auch alles und teilweise besser)


----------



## Sturmi (9. Februar 2012)

Nur als kleine Ergänzung mit PCIe und CI-Slot http://www.amazon.de/TBS-DVB-S2-Sin...GWL0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328807777&sr=8-1


----------



## RA_V_EN (9. Februar 2012)

> beim Oktopus CI bräuchtest du diese Karte dazu


Nein, das stimmt nicht, weil es steht in der Beschreibung vom Octobus CI: "CI kann auch mit allen anderen Digital Devices Karten (Cine S2/Cine CT, DuoFlex) genutzt werden."



> DVR: digitaler Videorekorder: aufnehmen
> -das kann die Karte, wenn die Software es unterstützt, ebenso Teletext


Das heißt die TechnoTrend TT-premium S2-6400 Twin HD kann wesentlich mehr, wenn es ein passendes CI Modul geben würde? 



> Nur als kleine Ergänzung mit PCIe und CI-Slot http://www.amazon.de/TBS-DVB-S2-Sing...8807777&sr=8-1


Ich glaube davon bräuchte ich 2, außerdem ist der PCB rot (Das geht gar nicht->bin Modder), aber danke.


----------



## Murxwitz (10. Februar 2012)

klar geht die Oktopus CI auch mir der Cine S2, aber die andere ist 20€ billiger und belegt keinen PCIe Slot
PS: in dem Shop gibt es auch Slotblenden, um zwei Doppeltuner in einen Slot einzubauen


----------



## RA_V_EN (10. Februar 2012)

Das mit Oktopus CI ist ok, ich habe 4 Slot (2xPCIex1+2xPCIex16) frei.
Das mit den Slotblonden klingt interessant, es führen aber nur zwei Antennenkabel in mein Zimmer.

Ich glaube außerdem das eine Mystique SaTiX-S2 V3 CI Dual besser wäre weil es die Funktionen EPG und Timshift unterstützt und sie mit der Dualflex oder dem CI Modul von Digital Devices erweiterbar ist.

EDIT: Sieh mal Slotblech


----------



## Murxwitz (11. Februar 2012)

die DigitalDevices unterstützen doch auch EPG und Timeshift, besonders Timeshift ist doch eine reine Softwaresache


----------



## norse (11. Februar 2012)

CI+ wird es definitv nicht geben, wenn dann nur CI. schonmal vorweg da die frage mal aufkahm.

Was ich dir ans Herz legen kann ist die Digital Devices Cine s2 V6! Erweiterbar jederzeit mit CI slot, sehr gute Treiber, unglaublich guter Support! Die schreiben dir auch mal eben nen Treiber wenn was nicht passt.
EPG, Timeshift etc kann diese genauso, ist mittlerweile Standard!
Kann dein LNB schon digital?
2 Kabel reichen doch, kannste halt aufnehmen und gucken gleichzeitig.

klar die kostet etwas, aber glaub mir, sie ist das geld wert und die billigen, nunja.... ich rat dir von ab.

Mit der Digital Devices bist du super bedient. 
die Mystique ist auf keinen fall falsch, die ist wirklich top, aber support ist z.b. bei Digitaldevices besser. ist auch eine deutsche firma  umschalteten sind auch super bei der Cine S2.

Wenn du es etwas billiger möchtest die TBS 6981 wäre auch eine Empfehlung wert. Läuft auch einwandfrei. nicht so toller support aber sie läuft stabil gut und schnell. nur keine Erweiterung für CI möglich fällt mir gerade ein...

Fernbedienung gibt es viele, die Logitech Harmony kannst du mit passendem Empfänger nehmen, oder holst die eine USB- Infrarot Fernbedienung fürs WMC (windows media center).


----------



## RA_V_EN (12. Februar 2012)

> CI+ wird es definitv nicht geben, wenn dann nur CI. schonmal vorweg da die frage mal aufkahm.


...ok danke.


> Was ich dir ans Herz legen kann ist die Digital Devices Cine s2 V6!  Erweiterbar jederzeit mit CI slot, sehr gute Treiber, unglaublich guter  Support! Die schreiben dir auch mal eben nen Treiber wenn was nicht  passt.
> EPG, Timeshift etc kann diese genauso, ist mittlerweile Standard!


...wenn das so ist dann werde ich wohl die Cine S2 V6 + CI Modul + Slotblende Duoflex Modell L nehmen.


> Kann dein LNB schon digital?


Mein Vater sagt es hat 2 Digital + 2 Analog Ausgänge, wobei in  mein Zimmer 2 Digitalkabel gehen....


> 2 Kabel reichen doch, kannste halt aufnehmen und gucken gleichzeitig.


...so hab ichs jetzt auch, nur halt mit einem Topfield TF4000PVR+.


> Logitech Harmony


...die habe ich mir schonmal angesehen, welchen Empfänger zB. bräuchte ich da?


> klar die kostet etwas, aber glaub mir, sie ist das geld wert und die billigen, nunja.... ich rat dir von ab.


Ich zahle sowieso lieber mehr und habe dafür Qualität!


----------



## norse (12. Februar 2012)

Empfänger gibt's hier sehr gute:
RC6 Infrarot Empfänger - CoHauS - RC6 Infrarot Empfänger + HTPC Media Center Hardware


ich zitier das hier mal, denke das könnte dir weiterhelfen: 


> Der WakeUp aus dem Ruhezustand (S4) wird nicht unterstützt, da in diesem Zustand zu 99% die Mainboards die USB-Schnittstelle nicht mit Spannung versorgen. Der WakeUp aus dem Standby (S3) ist aber ohne Probleme möglich.
> Wenn es unbedingt der WakeUp aus dem S4 sein soll, müsstest Du auf den internen CIR-Empfänger (Klick) zurückgreifen, der kann das.
> Allerdings bräuchtest Du dafür eine Intel- oder ASRock-Maiboard mit CIR-Header.



sowie das du den Empfängern:



> RC6 Infrarot Protokoll
> 100% kompatibel zu Windows Media Center in WinXP MCE 2005 (wenn ein Empfänger für XP benötigt wird, bitte explizit nachfragen) Windows Vista + Windows 7 - egal ob 32bit oder 64bit. Es werden grundsätzlich keine zusätzlichen Treiber oder Software für die Bedienung des Media Centers (und MP) benötigt, da die genannten Windows-Versionen die Treiber schon mitbringen.
> kompatibel zum MediaPortal (unter Windows 7 scheint es Probleme mit dem MP-eigenen Plugin für die MCE Remote zu geben, es funktionieren nicht alle Tasten. Einen Troubleshoot inkl. Austausch einer DLL findet man hier: Klick und Klick) - ab der aktuellen Version 1.1.0 (und aufwärts) gibt es keine Probleme mehr
> kompatibel mit XBMC, auch unter Linux (Klick und Klick)
> ...



ansonsten schau mal bei Amazon nach "Windows Media Center Fernbedienung" gibt etliche.

ich persönlich nutze derzeit eine von Lenovo/Dell und dazu die Logitech K400.
wenn du etwas richtig geiles haben willst schau mal nach der Logitech DiNovo Mini


----------



## RA_V_EN (12. Februar 2012)

hey danke für deine Tipps, mir viel grade ein dass das Aquaero 5 XT ja auch eine Fernbedienung dabei hat und sogar einen Anschluss für eine externe IR-LED hat, kann man das was machen?


----------



## norse (12. Februar 2012)

Na klar, schaut doch gut aus, die kannst du sogar als maus nutzen, warum nicht! Ausprobieren  

ansonsten schau mal bei OrigenAE unter zubehör  die haben geile sachen!


----------



## RA_V_EN (12. Februar 2012)

ok danke, weißt du was zum IR Booster für das Aquaero, ab wann ist der verfügbar?


----------



## norse (12. Februar 2012)

mh ka aber wofür willst das?


> um das aquaero per Fernbedienung nutzen zu können brauchst du den IR Booster nicht. Dieser dient nur zum Senden entsprechender Signale damit man TV,HiFi-Anlage usw. steuern kann. Das Erlernen von Signalen erfordert den IR Booster ebenfalls nicht. Die ganze Technik zum Empfangen sitzt im aquaero (siehe IR Diode links in der Front).
> 
> Den IR Booster wird es als optionales Zubehör geben. Der ist noch nicht im Shop gelistet da dieser noch nicht final ist. Am Aussehen wird sich aber nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## RA_V_EN (13. Februar 2012)

norse schrieb:


> mh ka aber wofür willst das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aso ok

Warum wolltest du wissen ob mein LNB schon digital hat?


----------



## norse (14. Februar 2012)

ganz einfach, weil es demnächst kein analog fernsehn mehr gibt 
abschalttermin 30.April, ab da gibt es nur noch digital!


----------



## RA_V_EN (14. Februar 2012)

Aso deswegen, das weiß ich eh, ist mir aber wurst!


----------



## norse (14. Februar 2012)

öhm...okay? sonst hätte ich gesagt, glecih umrüsten! evtl wäre ja unicable auch ne Idee


----------



## RA_V_EN (15. Februar 2012)

ich mein es is mir wurst weil ich eh digital habe


----------



## norse (15. Februar 2012)

achsuuu  na dann


----------

